# Fish that do well solo



## HollyinWA

What type of fish do really well without another one of their kind in a community tank? I feel sorry for some fish that end up not having another one of their kind. I even feel sorry for the three male platties that I have without having females. I did not start to get concerned on this until later....after I got them. It seems like the older I get the more concerned I get for everything, and I have always had a soft heart for all animals.


----------



## Jill0

I've had good luck with male bettas in a community tank, and also dwarf gouramis (though I wouldn't recommend them in the same community as a male betta).


----------



## HollyinWA

Jill0 said:


> I've had good luck with male bettas in a community tank, and also dwarf gouramis (though I wouldn't recommend them in the same community as a male betta).


 
Thanks. Those are two that I have heard that does well solo with other fish. I am wondering if there are some others. Oh, that is good to know not to have the betta in with the gouramis. For some reason I did not know that. Is it because both like to swim near the top and they get territorial? I think I have only had one betta before in a community tank.


----------



## Angel079

I'd not feel sorry for the platy, once they have some gals in there and a TON fry - They won't feel sorry for you neither if you try battle a overstocked tank 

I'd also think of Betta, Dwarf Gourami alone. The only other one I could think of having alone is a Pleco. 
Most fish (like the 95% majority) enjoys company of their own...how they're often kept is a whole nother story lol


----------



## HollyinWA

Angel079 said:


> I'd not feel sorry for the platy, once they have some gals in there and a TON fry - They won't feel sorry for you neither if you try battle a overstocked tank
> 
> I'd also think of Betta, Dwarf Gourami alone. The only other one I could think of having alone is a Pleco.
> Most fish (like the 95% majority) enjoys company of their own...how they're often kept is a whole nother story lol


Thanks, and you always make me laugh! :lol: That is why did did not get the females! I remember those days. I have never had platties (at least I don't think I did) but have had guppies and mollies as a kid and boy did they have the babies. I loved it then though. I never really was attracted to Platties as an older fish enthusiast, but now that i have them I am really enjoying them. They are happy fish and always busy! I like that. They make me laugh, especially one of the males. 

The Pleco was the only other one I could think of. I am glad I asked. I also like the skinny type of algae eaters (don't know what they are called...been awhile since I had one...had Plecos as an adult) because if there are fake plants they can clean the smaller areas better....from what I recall. They are not as nice looking though. 

~Holly


----------



## jaysee

What other fish are in the tank and how big is the tank?? If you don't have any small fish, a golden wonder killi could work. Definitely a solo fish, it'll partol the surface 90% of the time.


----------



## Angel079

Glad I make you laugh, laughing is good for the soul 

Hmm maybe the other 1's yo have in mind are Otocinclus Catfish - Googel them. They do better in small group thou (like 5 or so) I LOVE them lil buggers, very cute 1's


----------



## HollyinWA

jaysee said:


> What other fish are in the tank and how big is the tank?? If you don't have any small fish, a golden wonder killi could work. Definitely a solo fish, it'll partol the surface 90% of the time.


Actually, it is my new 55 gallon tank that I have not stocked it yet other than having to move my daughter's fish over from cycling her 14 gallon. Long story. At first I was not going to keep the Platties and the Tetra's in the 55 gallon tank once I get my daugher's tank under control, but I think the Phontom Tetras, in particular, do better in a bigger tank. The Platties seemed to look happy even in the 14 gallon. I was not really planning on having Platties in my 55 gallon community tank but they are so darn happy in there (more so than in the 14 gallon) that I don't know if I have the heart to put them back in the 14 gallon tank. I really did not want three platties to begin with but they talked me into getting three since they like to school together. I will keep the Phontom Tetras in the 55 gallons for sure, even though I may not have gotten them when I go to stock it. I believe I am going to do Angels for my main fish...perfect tank for them....taller than the standard 55 gallon. My pH is not as low as what is suggested, but I have had very good luck with Angels in the past with water over 7.0. I even had them spawn. I will be adding more drift wood which can aide in softening the water over time. I am not 100% sure yet what I want to go with. 

I don't even know what a Golden Wonder Killi looks like. I will have to look them up. Thanks!


----------



## HollyinWA

Angel079 said:


> Glad I make you laugh, laughing is good for the soul
> 
> Hmm maybe the other 1's yo have in mind are Otocinclus Catfish - Googel them. They do better in small group thou (like 5 or so) I LOVE them lil buggers, very cute 1's


They are cute! I think those are the ones I saw at Petsmart. They look a little different than the ones I had in the past. They look cuter. My tanks are not ready for them yet, but I am thinking of maybe getting those kind instead of a pleco. I can look, but how big do those get?


----------



## HollyinWA

Ok, it looks like they get 2 inches. I probably would not want more than 2 or 3, but is that enough for them?


----------



## Kelso

African Butterfly Fish do well in pairs =) It real easy to distinguish males from females too!


----------



## iamntbatman

Otos do best in groups, just like corydoras.

Many of the more territorial fish will do well as single fish. Many (probably most, really) cichlids, many anabantids, many types of catfish (otos and cories being common exceptions), lots of the ancient fish, etc.


----------



## HollyinWA

iamntbatman said:


> Otos do best in groups, just like corydoras.
> 
> Many of the more territorial fish will do well as single fish. Many (probably most, really) cichlids, many anabantids, many types of catfish (otos and cories being common exceptions), lots of the ancient fish, etc.


 
How about a Red Headed Geophagus? I love them and had the other one before that looks just like the Red headed one without the red head and a little less color. I had one at the time and he seemed to do well solo. They are not as aggressive as some of the other Cichlids. Never had any excessive aggression problems with the Geophagus. I love their personalities.


----------



## Kelso

That would probably do well actually. Small little fish may become food, but they're much more peaceful in comparison to other cichlids


----------



## Angel079

HollyinWA said:


> They are cute! I think those are the ones I saw at Petsmart. They look a little different than the ones I had in the past. They look cuter. My tanks are not ready for them yet, but I am thinking of maybe getting those kind instead of a pleco. I can look, but how big do those get?


Yea they're real cuties IMO, they get about 1.5"-2" so not real big guys; This is for your 55g? I'd get a group of 4, but I strongly recommend not to get them early on, let your tank establish few months before adding them, they don't do well at all in new set ups.


----------



## HollyinWA

Angel079 said:


> Yea they're real cuties IMO, they get about 1.5"-2" so not real big guys; This is for your 55g? I'd get a group of 4, but I strongly recommend not to get them early on, let your tank establish few months before adding them, they don't do well at all in new set ups.


 
Thanks, and yes, I will wait to for the 55 gallon to be good and ready. I love those guys! They are so cute that I would kiss them if I could. :lol:


----------



## HollyinWA

P.S.

Here is a cute picture of one:


----------



## Angel079

Heck for you 55g i'd get more then "only" 4 then


----------

